# Alternatives to Spaying in the UK



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

It's actually a pure coincidence (following on from Redbirddogs post about spaying and increased risks of cancer) but I decided a long time ago (partly with information gleaned here) that I didn't want to have Lyra spayed until at least two years old if at all. As time has gone on I've looked into alternatives to spaying but decided any final decision would be made once she had had at least one heat.

At 21 months she is has finally come into her first heat and for those that haven't had the experience yet (she is our first dog) I have to say that it has been much easier to deal with than we expected. 

Some time ago I investigated whether our vet performed tubal ligations (tubal ties). For those not in the know it is the same as performed on women as a permanent contraceptive solution which retains normal ovarian function. Unfortunately our vet doesn't and don't know of anybody locally who does.

Does anybody know of a vet that will perform this operation in the UK? In the North East of England would be ideal but I'm prepared to travel much further afield as I believe this is very important.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there a veterinary teaching hospital near you?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a good idea Bob. I will find out and see if either it is something that they can do or can recommend anybody.

I really didn't think that this would be so hard. There seems to be more and more interest in not spaying bitches and we speak to a noticeable number of owners who won't spay their bitch. Vets are so keen to push sterilization to avoid unwanted dogs, maybe they should think about offering some alternative procedures. 

Still looking for recommendations if anybody knows of a vet in the UK performing this procedure.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

This won't be much good to you but We are exactly the same with our Darcy! After reading loads to do with spaying, we are not keen on it at all. We are taking her to the vet tomorrow and will ask for advice. We are in scotland and if they can give me any further info, I will let you know. 

Our pups great grandfather died at 9.5 of the type of cancer that (in the report) is apparently 9x more likely in spayed female Vizslas - we don't want to take that risk!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I was going to have Ester spayed earlier this year. She is 2 years old now, and has had 3 seasons I think. Can't bring myself to do it, and with the all the info on here, I am even more reluctant to do so. Vets are on to it straight away, and I remember being asked re spaying when Ester was a small puppy! I think if I asked Ester's vet for advice, I would get the usual patter re pro spaying etc. For now it's off the agenda again, as I have left it that long, she is back in season, and wearing the pants of shame. Bless her.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

ml_g9 what sort of response did you get from your vet?

My experience with the veterinary profession is that they are quite conservative and reluctant to change 'tried and tested' approaches.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

I got about the same response. I got advised that the risk of mammary cancer if she didn't get spayed was much higher and proven. So didn't get anywhere at all. We are still not making any decisions yet. The more I read the more I am inclined to just not get her spayed.


----------

